# CEVO training online



## Babydoe (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, 

My squad (in NJ) is requiring us to become CEVO certified (EMT), and I would rather not have to go to their training. (It is going to be 2 nights - about 3 hours each ). Does anyone know If I can take it online? Another alternative would be spending a Sunday doing it - if there is a class for this somewhere. Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

BD


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Does anyone know If I can take it online?



LOL Don't CEVO and other similar programs usually involve actually driving?  It did the last time I had to go through a course like that.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 12, 2011)

Believe it or not, the driving portion is NOT required for CEVO, at least according to the curriculum. The actual course is a video moderated by an instructor, with student workbooks and a final exam that has to be sent away to be graded (and the course completion certificate is returned with a patch). The course includes some time for the instructor to speak about department policies, local laws, etc as well. 

You actually can find the "official" course online at http://coachingsystems.com/product.php?productid=16193&cat=252&page=

I suspect, however, that your department wants you to take the course with them, as they are likely to discuss local variations, or at least how they expect things to happen internally (mechanical checks, use of opicon, policies over who can drive, who determines L&S use, etc).


----------



## Babydoe (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey - don't take me for that big of a moron ;-). I did ask one guy and he said that they did not do any hands on at his squad. Maybe his instructor just wanted to get home early that night..... Thanks though - I'll ask around some more.


----------



## Martyn (Dec 12, 2011)

And Google says:

http://coachingsystems.com/product.php?productid=16193&cat=252&page=

...there, wasn't that easy?


----------



## Babydoe (Dec 12, 2011)

> I suspect, however, that your department wants you to take the course with them, as they are likely to discuss local variations, or at least how they expect things to happen internally (mechanical checks, use of opicon, policies over who can drive, who determines L&S use, etc).



Actualy we've gone through driving training at the squad - just not CEVO. So they may be ok with an online version. 

Thanks


----------



## Babydoe (Dec 12, 2011)

Martyn said:


> And Google says:
> 
> http://coachingsystems.com/product.php?productid=16193&cat=252&page=
> 
> ...there, wasn't that easy?



I did see that - but it sort of seemed like it was a method for the squad to  administer the program - not a way for individuals to become CEVO certified. I will email them and double check. Thanks for the link.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Babydoe said:


> I did see that - but it sort of seemed like it was a method for the squad to  administer the program - not a way for individuals to become CEVO certified. I will email them and double check. Thanks for the link.


I'd start by checking with your service first.  That way you don't waste the time and money on something that will do you no good.


----------



## Babydoe (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm gonna do that - but if there's no online option, I'm not going to bother asking. Bringing it up is not good in the first place, if you know what I mean.........

Thanks!


----------

